# شطرنج مصرى .........؟!



## وليم تل (6 أبريل 2008)

من التهييس السياسي...!!! 
الأول : تلاعبنى شطرنج؟
الثانى : ماشى .. معاك الشطرنج؟
الأول : آه .. أهه
الثانى : و ده مصنوع فين؟
الأول : فى مصر
الثانى : لأ طبعاً ... مش هلعب .. هوه أنا إتجننت؟
الأول : ليه؟
الثانى : يابنى الشطرنج اللى معاك ده الوزير فيه مش بيتحرك من مكانه قبل 20 سنه
الأول : خلاص نجيب واحد تانى
الثانى : أنا معايا واحد .. بس فيه حاجه غريبه 
الأول : إيه
الثانى : مكتوب عليه 
Made in China .. especially for Egypt
االأول : إشمعنا؟
الثانى : حاطين فيه الوزير على كرسى بعجل
الأول : ليه ؟
الثانى : لسببين : أولا: السن له حكمه ثانياً : علشان ميبعدش عن الكرسى حتى لو إتحرك من مكانه ... 
تعرف إنى سمعت أن أغلب المسئولين المصريين بيعتبروا الفيل أهم قطعه فى الشطرنج؟
الأول : لأ .. ليه؟
الثانى : علشان عمره ما بيمشى مستقيم
الأول : على كده بقى بيلعبوا من غير طابيه
الثانى : و عندهم الملك بيقتل أى حد و يمشى زى ما هو عايز و معندهمش حكايه الخطوه الواحده دى .. الملك خطوته قفزه للأمام
الأول : هما برده عندهم الحاكم من النوعيه بتاعت : شلوت سعادته دفعه للأمام؟
الثانى :يابنى ده الطبيعى
الأول : طب و العساكر
الثانى : أصلاً مش موجودين
الأول : ليه؟
الثاني : مشغولين بالشعب
مع تحياتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

*سلام الرب يسوع
بجد هي دي الحقيقي هي دي السياسه الي في بلادنا والدنيا كلها لعبه شطرنج 
انت استاذ في كتباتك وكلامك وموضوعاتك وانا بحب اقر كل حاجه الي انت بتكتبها
تعيش ايدك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

هههههههههههه موضوع جميل يا وليم ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

فضحتنا يا وليام ماشي يا عم بس انا اقدر اتكلم مش هي ديه الحقيقة ربنا يحمينا من السمعين


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

هو ده الواقع بعينه
حياه الانسان المصرى هنا
مش موجوده كمان على القطعه الخشبيه 
بتاعه الشطرنج
ههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع سياسى ساخر
فى قمه الجمال
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

حقا فونتالولو
يسرنى تواجدك بصفحاتى
وردودك الشيقة والايجابية
ودمتى ودام مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

انتى الاجمل دونا نبيل
بمرورك العطر ودوام تواصلك
المهم تعرفى تلعبيها لانى من عشاق هذة اللعبة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*



الملك العقرب قال:


> فضحتنا يا وليام ماشي يا عم بس انا اقدر اتكلم مش هي ديه الحقيقة ربنا يحمينا من السمعين


لماذا يا رجل هذا الهروب السياسى
فنحن فى عهد الحريات ولا تخف دول حبايبنا
وبعدين دى طريقة حديثة لشرح لعبة الشطرنج
ولا دماغك ودتك لفين...؟!
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

الجمال الحقيقى هو مرور
نيفين ثروت 
وردودها وتواصلها العبق
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مينا 188 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

*يقولوا ان الشطرنج هى لعبة الغلطة الوحيدة 
ولكن السياسة تختلف بعض الشىء من الممكن ان 
تغلط اكثر من مرة ولا تخسر دورا واحدا ولكن من يخسر هو 
الجمهور البرىء ( الشعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب ) 
حلو الموضوع يا وليم لكن بتعرف تلعب شطرنج *


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

عندك حق يا وليم بجد هي دي حقيقية الشعب المصري والحكم السياسي
وربنا يستر علينا
وربنا يبارك حياتك موضوع جميل​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *يقولوا ان الشطرنج هى لعبة الغلطة الوحيدة
> ولكن السياسة تختلف بعض الشىء من الممكن ان
> تغلط اكثر من مرة ولا تخسر دورا واحدا ولكن من يخسر هو
> الجمهور البرىء ( الشعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب )
> حلو الموضوع يا وليم لكن بتعرف تلعب شطرنج *


اللاعب الجيد لا تهمة غلطة طالما قادر على تصحيحها
وفى النهاية قادر على اسقاط الملك
اما فى السياسة وخاصة العربية فالوحيد القادر على اللعب هو الملك
والباقى كومبارس من النوع الردىء
والشطرنج هى لعبتى المفضلة 
وشكرا مينا على مرورك العطر
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kajo (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

طب انت كده نسيت الحصان مش جبت سيرته ليه

هههههههههههه

الموضوع فعلا هايل جدا 

فوق الممتاز بصراحه


----------



## NaNo0o0o (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا هو ده حال البلد

ميرسي لييك وليم

موضوع حلو جدا​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

هههههههههههههه

لا حلوة يا وليم .. بس مكان الموضوع القسم الترفيهي سوف اقوم بنقله بعد اذنك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## twety (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

انت اكيييييييد فى مصرررررررررر
بس عجبنى
مصنوعه فى الصين ... مخصوص لمصر
ههههههههههههههههههههه

للدرجه دى مصر مشهورة وسيطها مسمع بره
هههههههههههههههه
خييييير خييير يعنى

​


----------



## vetaa (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

جميل بجد
وخاصتا بقى
مش الملك بس بيعمل اللى عاوزة 
لأ وكماااااااااااااااان
قبل ما بيموت بيكون مجهز خليفتة
يلا ربنا يرحمنا

بس بجد موضوع جميل


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

ما جبتش سيرة الحصان 
كاجو 
لان قائد العسكر كان راكبة ومشغول مع مشاغبين المحلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا نانو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

اوك يا مان
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا تويتى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا فيتا
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## رائديوس (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

أنا بحب الشطرنج جداً بس علشان كلامكم ده مش هلعبه تاني .الفيل قال ايه مبيمشيش  عدل  هه هه......... ده الفيل ده صواريخ ارض جو 
المهم (ليس لك علي سلطان أن لم يعطي لك من فوق )


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا رائد يوس
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

*هذه هي الحقيقة*


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

هههههه موضوع لذيذ الرب يباركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

*



			الثانى : أصلاً مش موجودين
الأول : ليه؟
الثاني : مشغولين بالشعب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لاغلط مشغولين بضرب الشعب
فعلا تحيا مصر 
ربنا يباركك على موضوعاتك​*


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

ههههههههه موضوع جميل ودمه خفيف ​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *يقولوا ان الشطرنج هى لعبة الغلطة الوحيدة
> ولكن السياسة تختلف بعض الشىء من الممكن ان
> تغلط اكثر من مرة ولا تخسر دورا واحدا ولكن من يخسر هو
> الجمهور البرىء ( الشعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب )
> حلو الموضوع يا وليم لكن بتعرف تلعب شطرنج *



مينا وحيات ابوك عايزين ناكل عيش​


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا وليم وهى دى سياسة بلدنا فعلاً

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## وليم تل (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا فادى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا اوشو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا انجى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا تونى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا سامح
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

*الاعب الجيد يستطيع ان يصحح الخطا 
تقصد اللعب الذكى قادر على تصحيح خطاه
ولكنك لا تلعب مع نفسك فامامك خصم يا عزيزى 
قد يكون ذكى قديكون اكثر ذكاء وفى كلتا الحالتين 
سوف يستغل خطاك وباسرع مما تتخيل فمن الممكن 
ان تخطا وتصحح خطاك فى حالة ان خصمك ضعيف فهذه 
طبيــعة اللعبة فلذلك اطلقـــــوا عليها لعبة الغلطة الوحيـدة  
لو فى فرصة نتقابل والعب معاك حنى لو هتغلب *​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

اخى الحبيب مينا
تسمى لعبة الغلطة  الوحيدة مع الهواة
اما مع المحترفين فلا يصلح الا الغلطة القاتلة
وهى حقا لعبة ذكاء ولكنها ايضا تركيز وتكتيك
هجومى ودفاعى وليس هناك حتى فى امهر اللاعبين
من لا يخطىء ولكن ذو النفس الطويل والاكثر تركيزا
من السهل ان يعوض خطئة وحتى لو قتل فيها وزيرا
فمن السهل ترقية عسكرى غلبان بدلا منة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وباذن اللة نتقابل قريبا بس تأكد ان خصمك عنيد
ولا يستسلم بسهولة حتى ولو مات الملك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## yousteka (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

موضوع جميل يا وليم بس الوزير فكرني بمدير مدرستنا والفيل فطرني بكل المدرسين اللي اعرفهم
تسلم ايدك


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

شكرا يوستيكا
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شطرنج مصرى .........؟!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى ياوليم تقريبا انا عارف خصمى العنيد 

قبل ما اقابله بس هو خصمى فى الشطرنج بس
*​


----------

